# It's done, equipped and ready to roll



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

8 hole
tons of storage
21 gallon water tank

pulls good and will be fun.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

That is BADAZZ! Can me and Molly hitch a ride?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Must be a Harley Trailer. :lol:  It really is a nice trailer. 8)


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

:_O=: I'm not worthy!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

all you need now is 8 labs to fill it up


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Sprig Kennels said:


> all you need now is 8 labs to fill it up


If I had 8 labs in there I would have to equip it with tennis balls, squeeky toys and hot dogs instead of hunting gear.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

well, isnt that what all the storage space is for..... :lol:


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

thats a AWESOME trailer! you build it? or bought it?


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Had it built.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

huntall said:


> Had it built.


$ ?


----------

